# 1D MK III @ ISO 6400 Pics



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I shot one game entirely at ISO 6400 as an experiment to see what the results would be. I think they turned out pretty good. I think I'll send a couple to Sam's and get prints made to see what they look like. All of these pics have been cropped some.

I used Noiseware Pro with the default settings on each pic. Then, I bumped the contrast, saturation and tweaked the USM a little, cropped each one some and resized for the web.

The camea settings were ISO 6400, f/2.8, S/S - 1/500 sec. I used the 70-200 f/2.8IS lens on the 1D.

Mike


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Very useable! What is your opinion on the focusing so far? I have always been happy with mine.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Mike, those came out great!!!......1D and the 70-200, 2.8 IS what a sweet combo...


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Focusing seems to be very quick, (almost instantaneous) and is right on the money. Most of the shots I didn't keep were due to user error. Some were literally snapshots. For instance, I was sitting on the floor next to the scorekeepers table and the ball came to the player closest to me and she slammed it over the net. I literally pointed up and shot three pics in succession (at 10 fps). 2 of the three turned out with one very good one that the mom really liked and bought.

I think this camera will make me a much better photographer for quick decision shots when the action is hot and heavy.
Mike


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Good tools; good workmanship...good results...rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I'd say they are extremely usable. I like them a lot and at that ISO they look remarkebly good. Now we need to setup a day when we can go out together somewhere, both with our 70-200 f/2.8's, you with the Canon and me (and Brett) with the D3's and see what's what in this high ISO realm. I say Brett too because I feel the need to gang up on you after seeing these shots. Seriously though I think it might be fun to do some comparison shooting side by side sometime. D300's, D700's, other Canons as well would of course be welcomed and would also make for more interesting tests. OK...Saturday morning 4:30am at the Bolivar ferry. Oh wait. I think there might be a hurricane that day. That would just give us a better test of IS against VR 
James


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Ah soh, James. You funny man! 

How about we meet at the Alvin Living Stones School on FM 528 next Saturday morning and have a shootout. 40 High School Varsity volleyball teams will be there and I hear the courts are dimly lit! 

Here's a LINK.

Well, regardless whethere or not you can make it, I'm supposed to be there at least Saturday, and maybe Thurs and/or Friday.

Mike


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

If you are serious and I would really be allowed to join you and shoot, I would love to.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I may be interested in that as well, although I would rather shoot a football game.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

James, Brett, you might have to pay to get in, but the games I have been to are fairly loosely controlled security wise. You could almost roam at will. At the last tournament, I saw a fellow shooting one particular team and I talked to him a little while he was standing beside where I was shooting. Especially so if you are using a 70-200, you can back off and just stand on the side out of anyone's way with no problem at all.

One of the gyms will have two courts crosswise side by side. That's the one I told Jason I wanted to shoot so I could walk back and forth between the two.

By Jason, I mean Jason at LSCSN.COM (TPF board). I think he has three of us signed up so far to cover the event on Saturday. As you can see by the link, there will be five brackets being played. Sounds confusing to me.

Stay tuned. I think it would be fun to meet up with some live action in progress. It is an exciting sport and fast paced.

Mike


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

action pics cool


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice. Those look like what I get at ISO 800 on my 40D. Also still a lot of detail left after the noise processing too.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

I soo want that Camera.


----------

